# Question re: look ARC Pedals



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am a long time user of the Look pedals the ones that take the Delta or ARC cleats and I love them. My last bike with my Look PP396 pedals was stolen and I have replaced it but as we know the Look Deltas are no longer made and I don't care for the Keos at all (not enough fore and aft adjustability in the cleats). I don't like the Speedplays due to the free float and the Shimano pedals don't have enough fore and aft adjustment either.

I have been looking on EBay and there are some good deals on the Look Delta pedals but I am seeing a variant of the Deltas called the "A" pedals as in A5.1. These pedals seem to use the Delta cleats and only appear to differ from the PP396 style pedals in a few cosmetic areas. I have also seen some Look CX pedals which appear similar to the "A" type pedals.

What are (or were) the Look "A" and CX pedals? Where did they fall in the Look hierarchy? Thanks guys.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I had a pair of A5.1 for a while and they were the hardest pedals to click out of that I ever had. I don't think you would ever have an accidental release with them. I traded them in for a pair of Carbon Keos. I think I recall the CXs having adjustable Q factor. Don't know what the different letter designation mean.


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe thse will work for you:

Crosslake Sales, Inc. - Pedals


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Torelli4 said:


> Maybe thse will work for you:
> 
> Crosslake Sales, Inc. - Pedals


I'm a long time Look user, 1990. It's not really that they're better. I just have too many bikes I'd have to switch over. The Exustar do look like a good alternative.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

The A5.1 has an adjustable float dial with four different settings.
The CX 6 has adjustable Q factor and an adjustable dial for four different float settings. 
The CX7 has adjustable Q factor and 6 different sleeves (-1.5, -3, 0, +1.5, +3 degrees) that fit around the axle under the pedal body. These sleeves change the camber (tilt), like built in cleat wedges. The float is determined by which cleat you use (black=zero, red=9 degrees)


----------

